# usb 3



## azathoth (Jun 23, 2017)

On Debian I have USB3 expansion card on my AMD 965 desktop working.

On FreeBSD seems stick USB2 speed.


----------



## aragats (Jun 23, 2017)

Check whether an XHCI device is detected and the driver is loaded:
	
	



```
$ dmesg | grep xhci
```
By the way, how did you measure the USB speed?


----------



## azathoth (Jun 27, 2017)

aragats said:


> Check whether an XHCI device is detected and the driver is loaded:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



watched MB/s in rsync

I think once I thought about it not run a proper test of one external drive to another both connected to usb3 ports....


----------



## azathoth (Jul 6, 2017)

will check to tonight


----------



## azathoth (Jul 14, 2017)

# dmesg|grep xhci
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xff600000-0xff607fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
xhci0: 64 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
root@kyfho:~ # dmesg | grep -i xhci
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xff600000-0xff607fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
xhci0: 64 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
ugen0.1: <0x1b6f XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub3: <0x1b6f XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0


----------



## azathoth (Jul 14, 2017)

have the 5T usb 3 external dirve mounted with ZFS


----------

